# Last Sense Mug'Thol (MH 5/5 BT 4/9) sucht...



## hercules (8. April 2008)

Hiho Leute,

wir die Gilde last sense auf dem Server Mug'Thol suchen noch ein paar Klassen für unsere 25er Raids.
Die Bewerber sollten mindestens t5 oder vergleichbares Equip haben um mithalten zu können.

Wir haben MH Clear und BT 4/9!
Unsere Raidtage sind:

Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
Sonntags 15:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr (Mit Pausen)
Montags 19:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
Dienstags je nach Bedarf.

Auserdem gehen wir Wochenende noch SSC und TK abfarmen!

Folgende Klassen werden gesucht:

1-2 Heal Schamis
1 Ele Schami
2-3 aktive Heal Palas
1-2 Heal Druiden

Bei Fragen kann man mich auf dem Server unter hérculés erreichen und ich hoffe auf positive Anfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder bewerben unter www.lastsense.de

Gruß hérculés


----------

